
Obama Administration Denies Record 77% of FOIA Requests - chishaku
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_SUNSHINE_WEEK_FOIA
======
yuhong
OT, but on public record laws in general and the problems:

[https://twitter.com/JonathanRabbitt/status/71028873888713932...](https://twitter.com/JonathanRabbitt/status/710288738887139328)

[https://twitter.com/yuhong2/status/710292317031116800](https://twitter.com/yuhong2/status/710292317031116800)

[https://twitter.com/JonathanRabbitt/status/71029285122607104...](https://twitter.com/JonathanRabbitt/status/710292851226071041)

------
DrScump
Link fail.

~~~
greenyoda
It looks like this may be the updated version of the article:

 _US gov 't sets record for failures to find files when asked_

[http://bigstory.ap.org/article/697e3523003049cdb0847ecf828af...](http://bigstory.ap.org/article/697e3523003049cdb0847ecf828afd62/us-
govt-sets-record-failures-find-files-when-asked)

